# BackupPC SSH Key Setup



## tuaris (Jul 20, 2012)

I have BackupPC running on my system and it successfully backs up my windows hosts through SMB every night. I would like to backup some of my BSD and Linux servers as well through rsync or tar/ssh.  

Problem is that I do not know where to place the SSH keys.  The Port did not give the backuppc user a home folder.  Should I just create any home folder for it and enable login for the account?


----------



## SirDice (Jul 20, 2012)

tuaris said:
			
		

> Problem is that I do not know where to place the SSH keys.  The Port did not give the backuppc user a home folder.  Should I just create any home folder for it and enable login for the account?


Yes, that would be a way to do it. Probably the easiest way. Set some insanely difficult password on the account, you can always login as root and su(1) to the account if you can't remember the password.


----------

